# Can't Post Pic



## grow (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey guys,,,cant post my plant pic,,,its like,,,'bytes exeedin forum limit" sum shit like dat...plz help........
--------------------------------peace..................---------------------


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 19, 2006)

save the picture file as a jpg and if you can make it smaller large files will make the forum run slow. To shrink an image use a photo program.


----------



## Red Eye Jim (Apr 11, 2008)

Tried to add a profile pic, doesn't seem to want to work. I'm I doing somethings wrong?


----------

